# Blue birds in Huntington Beach!



## sushisurf13 (Jan 11, 2010)

These guys have been hanging around my house for the past couple of weeks. I noticed some blue streaks falling to the ground, they are so fast. They are so unusual, I've never seen this kind of bird before. Around here we have mostly crows, seagulls, pelicans, finches and sparrows. Nothing of such color.

Any ideas of what kind of bird they are?

I have counted 4 birds and it appears to be 2 pairs. They live in my front yard tree.
Enjoy!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 11, 2010)

How did you get such close pictures of them?


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jan 11, 2010)

After a bit of online reasearch, I've decided they are Western Bluebirds. 
Please let me know if I'm wrong.

These little guys are so cool!

Heres a Wikipedia link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_Bluebird[hr]


maggie3fan said:


> How did you get such close pictures of them?



I just walked up, zoomed in a bit and took a bunch of pics. 
They are about 12 feet up in the tree. I just stood underneath them. 
They kept dive bombing the grass. I think they eat the seeds from my Palm Trees.
They really aren't too spooked by us. 

They sing too!!

And heres another link. You can hear them sing.

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Western_Bluebird/id

If you open the pictures I posted, view larger size then click again. They will open full size.

Enjoy!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 12, 2010)

That sounds so spring-like that it activated my wintertime BLAHS again...thanks a lot! 

We have Bluejays instead of Bluebirds, and they make an annoying, rather screaming call, not nearly as melodious and inviting! The best bird call is the meadow lark.

Great photos! I love birds.

Aargh! Hurry up, spring!


----------



## Candy (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't you love Huntington Beach weather? The skys are so blue and the birds are so beautiful. Great pictures. I love them.


----------



## Isa (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow they are beautiful! Thank you for sharing


----------



## dmmj (Jan 12, 2010)

With the way california weather is, I am not suprised they are outside hanging around.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2010)

Forget the birds.....what is that great blue expanse in the background?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes they are Western Bluebirds  Great pictures 

Stephanie this is what you should have. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Bluebird

Danny


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 12, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> Yes they are Western Bluebirds  Great pictures
> 
> Stephanie this is what you should have. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Bluebird
> 
> Danny



A bird expert too?! 


Great pictures!


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jan 12, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> Yes they are Western Bluebirds  Great pictures
> 
> Stephanie this is what you should have. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Bluebird
> 
> Danny



Thanks Danny!!


----------



## Traveller (Jan 13, 2010)

Great pics, thanks for sharing especially this time of year, since right now we are under 3 feet of snow and -25.

Up here in Ontario, Canada the bluebirds arrive back in the spring, for me spring really hasn't arrived until I've seen my first bluebird.
I could be wrong but the males come first, scouting out nesting boxes and then the females arrive.
Nothing sweeter to hear first thing in the morning but the warble of bluebirds talking to each other.
I'm also sure they eat insects and quite often they arrive back here in the spring and then we have a cold snap and their food source is gone.
Always makes me so sad when this happens.

Could you give those birds a map to get back up here, our numbers are down and I haven't seen as many in the past 2 years.
Cheers


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 13, 2010)

Maybe a wee bit  I got into birds for quite a while when I was younger. I even started to list all the bird species (latin names) in the world, at the time over 9,000 (it's over 10,000 now). I still have the lists here somewhere (it fills 2 large spiral notebooks) and I didn't finish it 

Your welcome 

Danny


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jan 14, 2010)

Candy said:


> Don't you love Huntington Beach weather? The skys are so blue and the birds are so beautiful. Great pictures. I love them.



I abosultely love the weather here! I've live here all my life
and I would never move, except maybe to Arizona. I love the desert too.

This kinda seems like the wrong time of year for these guys. 
The weather has been unusually warm though. My orange tree has tons of ripe oranges
and they normally aren't ready until early March.

This kinda seems like the wrong time of year for these guys. 
The weather has been unusually warm though. My orange tree has tons of ripe oranges
and they normally aren't ready until early March.



Traveller said:


> Great pics, thanks for sharing especially this time of year, since right now we are under 3 feet of snow and -25.
> 
> Up here in Ontario, Canada the bluebirds arrive back in the spring, for me spring really hasn't arrived until I've seen my first bluebird.
> I could be wrong but the males come first, scouting out nesting boxes and then the females arrive.
> ...



If I could, I would totally send them your way. 
I hope they nest in my tree. That would be so cool!


----------



## Traveller (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't think they actually nest in trees, I believe they look for hollows in the trunk or
best idea would be to put up a bluebird box.
There are plans with specific specs on the internet.
Years ago up here there was a program put on by the Ministry, where
they erected boxes on fenceposts to see if we could get more of the bluebirds back.
The boxes were all tagged with a label, and I'm assuming checked at intervals?
There are still a few boxes left but most are falling off the posts 
and in disrepair.

Hope your bluebirds stay for you.

There is a toast with bluebirds in it, goes something like this "May the bluebird of happiness...................
Shoot now I'll have to look that one up.
Cheers


----------

